# Phone interference with DSL signal



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

if you have filters on all the phone lines it should be ok.

Its not so I would suggest changing the frequency of the wireless router. Many of them you can do this with. What model of router do you have?


----------



## dangann (Apr 6, 2010)

It's a Motorola 3347 and it broadcasts on the same frequency as my phone (2.4 GHz). I can change channels on the router but does that affect the frequency? I figure I've got to get a new phone.

Thanks


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

On your wireless router, different channels are in different frequency ranges. Change the channel on your router, or set it to "auto" if your router has that feature. Getting a new phone probably won't fix the problem, since most cordless phones operate in the same range.


----------



## ACN Inc. (Apr 9, 2010)

*ACN DSL issue*

Dangann,

We would like to help resolve your probem with your ACN DSL service. We can arrange for someone from ACN’s Tier II Technical Support to call you about this issue. Please email or private message ACN Inc. in this forum so you can provide us with your contact information. For help with how to contact DIY forum members see the FAQs:
http://www.diychatroom.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_usage#faq_vb3_contact_members

Thank you,
ACN World Headquarters
Concord, North Carolina


----------



## dangann (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, that's nice of you to offer! I hope I've got it solved. I switched channels on my router and in an initial test things seemed to work. I'm watching it now.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## amybasset (Apr 14, 2010)

*Time for a new phone*

When I got my first wireless G setup years ago, my phone did the same thing. My cordless phone would interfere, but they were kind of old, so I opted to buy a 5.8 Ghz and that solved my problem, I now have a Dect 6.0 phone and still no problems. Any 2.4 Ghz device, be it a cordless phone, a microwave, baby monitor etc..) can interfere with both your phone or your wireless router, just depends on who has the stronger signal. It may have been easier just to change the router's channel, but I wanted a new phone anyway!


----------

